# Culling mice



## dixon_97 (May 24, 2008)

Does anybody know where to get the supplies needed to make a mouse gas chamber thingy, as I dont have a clue what I need some plans or instruction would be gladly received.

Cheers


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

You can buy them ready made

Rodent heaven:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The rodent reapers do not allow for accurate control of CO2 flow, they can frighten the mice with the vinegar smell, and it's entirely possible to gas yourself using them if you don't get the vinegar/baking soda proportions spot on.

You're much better off buying a carbon dioxide canister and a regulator from a welding supply shop, paintballing supply or catering supply company. Then all you need is a plastic tub and some air line tubing (Try beermaking supplies).


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been using a rodent reaper for 7/8 months now and i have not seen any adverse affects to the rats( apart from the desired one,lol)
the one thing i do though is mix pure lemon juice in with the vinegar,makes the food item smell a bit better and not stinking of vinegar.

and if i can do it without gassing myself there is hope for everyone :lol2:


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

drowned them:devil:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Try this! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html


----------



## Arachnaphobia (Jul 15, 2008)

If they are pinkies then just pop them in the freezer.Or you could type in hampshire mousery on google and talk to sam.Im no good at links..


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Arachnaphobia said:


> If they are pinkies then just pop them in the freezer.Or you could type in hampshire mousery on google and talk to sam.Im no good at links..


 Kinda like saying..... if it is a baby cow just stick it in the freezer:devil: The best way in my eyes is a sharp blow to the head. Takes literally half a second. and no suffering!


----------



## Arachnaphobia (Jul 15, 2008)

Baby mice dont feel much pain when they are put in the freezer, they just slow down without the heat to a painless death.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

has anyone got a picture of a homemade CO2 mice killing device 

cheers


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

ladybird said:


> Try this! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html


 
thanks for linking this

i made a guide how to make a co2 gas chamber, works a treat. and theres pics on there for who ever just asked : victory:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

oh dear. lol
me and my mates used to get a fizzy drinks bottle half full. and shake it then breathe the co2 inside in.lol we went soo light headed! Didnt realise it was dangerous! :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> oh dear. lol
> me and my mates used to get a fizzy drinks bottle half full. and shake it then breathe the co2 inside in.lol we went soo light headed! Didnt realise it was dangerous! :lol2:


:lol2: your quite lucky to be here to tell the story :lol2: 

it wouldnt kill you, although it is still dangerous! you would pass out first, and unless you were still exposed to the gas why you were out cold you would regain conciousness. even with mice, you can get them so far, but then if the gas runs out, they will regain conciousness, but some are brain damaged, depending on how far they were in the process, and how much their brain is lacking oxygen. this is possible, although i wouldnt recomend it, as its un-neccesary suffering.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: wont be doing that again :blush::lol2:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

very useful link cheers


----------

